# Is my cat pregnant?



## chelleb2 (Jan 25, 2009)

hi there, i'm new to the site... i have a 10 month old kitten who is acting strange compared to normal she is usually extremely affectionate and loves attention but she is now seeking out hiding places to sleep and not wanting any cuddles at all!

i noticed that from above, she looks very big around the middle and she's normally very slim, her tummy is quite firm also, can you have a look at the pic and tell me if you think she may be pregnant? as if she is i want to know asap so that i can help her throughout the pregnancy and look after her

thanks!


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi, im guessing she's not been spayed, so the next question would be do you know is she has been around any entire males recently?.
I don't really know much about pregnant cats but it looks like she may well be. A check up at the vets will confirm 

She looks like a lovely cat by the way 

x


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

Im gonna say one of two things yes she's pregnant or she needs worming x


----------



## chelleb2 (Jan 25, 2009)

she's just gorgeous and usually so cuddly you can't sit down for 2 minutes without her jumping on you and lying on your chest for cuddles for hours and she purrs constantly til she falls asleep but her personality has completely changed!

we used to have a male cat, we rehomed him some time in december as he was getting increasingly vicious and toileting all over the floor constantly - so it could have been him? It's only since the weekend that I've suddenly noticed her change and she went missing at the weekend and she's never done that before

will have to phone the vet and get an appointment!


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

chelleb2 said:


> she's just gorgeous and usually so cuddly you can't sit down for 2 minutes without her jumping on you and lying on your chest for cuddles for hours and she purrs constantly til she falls asleep but her personality has completely changed!
> 
> we used to have a male cat, we rehomed him some time in december as he was getting increasingly vicious and toileting all over the floor constantly - so it could have been him? It's only since the weekend that I've suddenly noticed her change and she went missing at the weekend and she's never done that before
> 
> will have to phone the vet and get an appointment!


hi she does look pregnant but if she is not then you need to find out why her tummy has got so big. cats change during pregnancy due to hormones like most people do.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

chelleb2 said:


> we used to have a male cat, we rehomed him some time in december as he was getting increasingly vicious and toileting all over the floor constantly - so it could have been him?


Assuming he was an entire male - yes!

However the changes in her behaviour don't sound to me like pregnancy changes and I am wondering if it could be something else. I think you need to get her checked by a vet.

Liz


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

If he wasn't neutered that would explain his behaviour and his scent marking on your floors, and she might well be pregnant. She looks quite big, and she could easily disappear to have her kittens in hiding if you don't watch out for her.Keep her in with a litter tray until you know for sure what's going on. Yes, take her to the vet to find out for definite what's happening.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Check her teats. If she is pregnant, those should be easy to find, very pink and prominant.


----------



## chelleb2 (Jan 25, 2009)

thanks for the help, i've booked her into the vet tonight at 6.20, so the day is dragging as i really want to find out if she was pregnant!

neither of my cats were neutered, and were together for a good few months before we had to rehome the mail mid december last year

she's always been a tiny cat! so thats why it came as a shock to suddenly notice that her tummy was very large, it's quite firm to touch as well

i've been reading that cats become clingy or more loving when they're pregnant but carly has always been extremely (and i mean extremely!!!) loving and affectionate but she now does the opposite so thats another thing that made me wonder if she was pregnant... that and the fact she's started sleeping in hiding places - another thing she's never done before!

will keep you all posted. not a breeder so if she is pregnant i hope to get help and advise to make sure everything goes smoothly. she's absolutely stunning so will have beautiful babies if she is pregnant!!


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

She could be looking for nesting places to have them if she is pregnant. Be careful to keep her close, you don't want her having them outside or somewhere in the house inaccessible.

If you do have more kittens, do think about neutering them, it's very hard to stop habits like spraying and scent marking when they start, and it will make them very difficult to rehome.


----------



## chelleb2 (Jan 25, 2009)

i have never bought / adopted a kitten that had already been neutered

if she is pregnant i will obviously keep them until they are old enough to be rehomed, although may be tempted to keep one! but if she's pregnant, once she's had the kittens, she will be getting neutered and if i keep any of the kittens they will be too

she bolted out the front door this morning but i took her back in as i don't want anything happening to her and don't want her going missing again as even though she only disappeared for a day it was the worst day ever!


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

chelleb2 said:


> i have never bought / adopted a kitten that had already been neutered
> 
> if she is pregnant i will obviously keep them until they are old enough to be rehomed, although may be tempted to keep one! but if she's pregnant, once she's had the kittens, she will be getting neutered and if i keep any of the kittens they will be too
> 
> she bolted out the front door this morning but i took her back in as i don't want anything happening to her and don't want her going missing again as even though she only disappeared for a day it was the worst day ever!


I understand what you're saying, but you have already decided you couldn't live with the boy you homed and didn't neuter. If his new home also decides they don't want an unpredictable cat that sprays he may well be passed on again. Kittens need spaying/neutering by 6 mnths old, and if you do have kittens and home them, you need to make new owners aware of this. If you keep any yourself you need to be aware of the correct age too. 
It is not fair to take in cats as pets , not neuter them, and then decide they don't make good pets because they are not neutered. If you have kittens coming , you will do them an enormous favour if you make any new owners very aware of that.


----------



## chelleb2 (Jan 25, 2009)

yes but what i am saying is, i'm not away to neuter her kittens as they will most likely get neutered when they go to their new homes... that's what i meant

when we had two cats we weren't bothered if they had kittens, but the boy cat was poo-ing on the floor and was vicious towards people, he wasn't a very well behaved cat hence having to rehome him - the woman who took him on neutered him

anyway, she is pregnant


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

As she's pregnant dont let her out anymore.
How far along is she?


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi Have you any news? 

TO me she looks pregnant. 

My friend had a cat we both knew she was prenant she disappeared all day an came back that night i got a call to check her. She was no longer pregnant we hunted the street for 2 hours looking for kittens with torches we found them sadly we lost one. If she is pregnant please keep her close by. The one we lost was a beautiful girl broke my heart she had them between to concete shed it took 3 of us to get them out. on between the sheds.one on the sheds and another the other side. if i hadn't seen her jump up and disappear i dont think we would of found them. 

if your cat is allowed out it could be any Tom that is out on the streets once she has had the liter (if she is pregnant) i would get her spayed as soon as you can if you dont want anymore as they can have litter after litter abit lie rabbits! lol

Hope all is well.

Edit: i'm sure the above posts weren't there when i was typing. But hope my adise and story helps x


----------



## chelleb2 (Jan 25, 2009)

yeah she is pregnant and has about 3 weeks to go. she's not been allowed out since she almost gave me a heart attack when she disappeared for a day and a half at the weekend... going to get a big cardboard box tomorrow and get everything sorted for her 

such a shame you lost one of the kittens  i'd be devasted if that happened to any of carly's kittens! i'd be so upset!

she'll be getting spayed once the kitties are born, once it's safe of course but she won't be allowed out til it's done as one pregnancy is enough :001_tt2:


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

why was it such a shock??? if both cats were not done it was inevitableyour males behaviour would have probably improved vastly if you had neautered him.You will need to be extra careful with your girl now as she will probably try to get outside.


----------



## chelleb2 (Jan 25, 2009)

because we rehomed the male in december... and it seems to have just happened so suddenly

the male was constantly trying to hump her though when he was here mind you :laugh: but as far as i knew she always got away 

obviously not though :laugh:


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

chelleb2 said:


> yes but what i am saying is, i'm not away to neuter her kittens as they will most likely get neutered when they go to their new homes... that's what i meant
> 
> when we had two cats we weren't bothered if they had kittens, but the boy cat was poo-ing on the floor and was vicious towards people, he wasn't a very well behaved cat hence having to rehome him - the woman who took him on neutered him
> 
> anyway, she is pregnant


Being aggressive and pooing and urinating on the floor is what un-neutered cats do. Did no one explain this to you when you took them in?
Cats who are attempting to mate can often react unpredictably if someone disturbs them.
I don't think he has had a very fair time of it to be honest 
.


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

chelleb2 said:


> because we rehomed the male in december... and it seems to have just happened so suddenly
> 
> the male was constantly trying to hump her though when he was here mind you :laugh: but as far as i knew she always got away
> 
> obviously not though :laugh:


It's still only January, it could have been him last month. Cat's don't really 'show' till the last three weeks. She can come into call again as soon as the kittens are weaned, [my queen was calling again when her kittens were only 6 weeks old] so you will have to keep her in until she's neutered if you don't want another mysterious litter. It would not do her any good to get pregnant again so soon.


----------



## dipdog (Jan 24, 2009)

oooohhhh babies, keep us updated, we want piccies,:thumbup1:


----------



## chelleb2 (Jan 25, 2009)

3 weeks to go


----------



## Jennicat (Jan 20, 2009)

I feel ever so sorry for the poor lad you rehomed due to aggressive behaviour and toilet issues. He was an entire boy - what did you expect? 

From reading this thread i am glad to see you are taking some responsibility and neutering your girl and her babies when it is possible.

I wish you all the luck with your girls pregnancy and i hope everything goes smoothly.


----------



## chelleb2 (Jan 25, 2009)

there was a lot more to it than that but i wasn't going to sit and write a novel! he is happy where he is now with loads of land and other cats to keep him company

i think there's been enough negative comments in here and i'd appreciate if it stopped right now - you'd think i'd hurt the cat or something!

if you don't have anything positive to say please refrain from saying anything at all as it's not getting you anywhere i'm afraid to say it's only going to cause arguments which i'm sure no one wants


----------



## chelleb2 (Jan 25, 2009)

just a thought, don't like seeing her jumping from the kitchen unit knowing she's pregnant - it's fine though isn't it?


----------



## dipdog (Jan 24, 2009)

chelleb2 said:


> there was a lot more to it than that but i wasn't going to sit and write a novel! he is happy where he is now with loads of land and other cats to keep him company
> 
> thats all that matters, that he is happy.....
> 
> ...


no arguing now please lolx


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

she will be fine. cats are known for their balance skills even while pregnant. just keep her comfortable and when kittens arrive we need pics

This is one of the kittens in the Rescued litter i mentioned earlier at 1 day old! 
View attachment 15600


and this is the same kitten at 12 weeks never answered to her name but Puss Puss and used to do Puss in boots impressions i even got a picture of that too!

View attachment 15601


View attachment 15602


----------



## chelleb2 (Jan 25, 2009)

wow!! so cute! well i made up her "birthing" box today, she loves it! been lying in it since i made it a couple hours ago :laugh:

cancelled my trip to paris with my fiance as i want to be here for her having her babies 

she's my little baby, knowing me and my wussy ways i'll probably bubble when she has them :lol:


----------



## penelope (Jan 24, 2009)

cant wait to see pictures i am sooo excited for you.
hope she is ok. x


----------



## chelleb2 (Jan 25, 2009)

just thought i'd give a little update, carly's back to her normal loving self and not being weird anymore! what a relief!

noticed the changes with the way she eats, like eating less food but more often and drinking loads more water... 

but she's started really lightly like stroking the floor with her front two paws when she's eating / drinking... any idea why she's doing that? she doesn't do it the whole time it's just a couple of strokes of the floor with each paw - like what they do after they've done the toilet but really really light not scratching :lol:


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

my cat did it when she was pregnant, i would put food down and she would eat some then she would do her paws like she was covering a poo not sure why but it did not stop until the kittys where about ten weeks and i have never seen her do it again. 

very strange.


----------



## ShannonLouise. (Feb 2, 2009)

is she preggie?
or has she had the babys?


----------



## chelleb2 (Jan 25, 2009)

yeah she's still pregnant, the kittens are due in about 2 weeks 

she loves the birthing box i gave her! i made it into a fun box by adding pom pom things on string and taping it to the top of the box so they dangle down she's so easily amused! :lol:


----------



## Number 1 (Jan 21, 2009)

I have decided to edit what I originally wrote but it sounds like the boy is a lot better off now.


----------



## chelleb2 (Jan 25, 2009)

Number 1 said:


> I have decided to edit what I originally wrote but it sounds like the boy is a lot better off now.


probably a good idea eh....!


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Any probs give me a shout ive lots of experience with kittens


----------



## chelleb2 (Jan 25, 2009)

shortbackandsides said:


> Any probs give me a shout ive lots of experience with kittens


thank you, appreciate it 

is it a big deal if mum doesn't want a hot water bottle in the birthing box? i tried it out but she just wants to play about with it and it ends up at the other side of the room :lol:


----------



## chelleb2 (Jan 25, 2009)

update:

i took carly to see the vet on 26th january and he told me she was due in 3 weeks but maybe sooner... it will be 3 weeks tomorrow and no babies : so worrying a bit now

probably just being silly as i've never had a pregnant cat before!! she has changed her eating habits, i read online if they stop eating their food it means they will have their kittens in a day or so

she's not completely stopped eating her food, she still "asks" for it especially in the morning but when she gets it she either ignores it or eats a tiny amount but will usually eat around 3/4 of her breakfast by the end of the day

the past couple of nights she's started making a strange noise at around 5 in the morning... really loud meowing... 

any advice?


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

chelleb2 said:


> update:
> 
> i took carly to see the vet on 26th january and he told me she was due in 3 weeks but maybe sooner... it will be 3 weeks tomorrow and no babies : so worrying a bit now
> 
> ...


when she starts panting its a sure sign of labour


----------



## chelleb2 (Jan 25, 2009)

oh and i also can't feel any kicking or movement of the kittens


----------



## dipdog (Jan 24, 2009)

hows it going keep us updated x


----------



## chelleb2 (Jan 25, 2009)

dipdog said:


> hows it going keep us updated x


update on page 4


----------

